# Well..I tried.



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

I tried to draw with Paint. Eek, I need to work on those scales!!


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

I think he's cute! Better than me at drawing, for sure!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

aww, it is cute :3


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

lilyrazen said:


> I think he's cute! Better than me at drawing, for sure!


I doubt it! :lol:


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

There, I drew my friend's first betta: Barnard.

I have a touchscreen PC though so it can't be judged equally.


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

I cheated. I used one of those tools for the oval body.. yours is great!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

here is one of mines:








i know the anal fin is cruddy >-< i used to have real good ones, but my dad's PC got a virus so it got deleted  so i lost some, unless i find my old thread


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

That's awesome!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

awesome!


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Drawing spurt. Here's some more...


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Aw those are very cute c:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

I NEED ONE OF THEM AS MY BETTA'S XD lol, tell us when ever you like to do our fish ;p


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Me? Do your fish? I guess I could try. Tomorrow though, it's late here. But sure.. You could put a pic up?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

k :-D here is Cookie:








thanks!!


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

O.K., here's my try.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

:shock: i love how you made her caudal, love the pattern ;D


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks! I tried. I didnt have many colors.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

You can edit your colors in paint. If you're using the newer version of MS paint you click the edit colors button. If you have the older version it should be under one of the top tabs.


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Yep. I knew that just forgot how to do it..


----------

